

PubSubHubbub + WebSockets + Gowalla + GoogleMaps - julien
http://julien51.github.com/socket-sub/maps

======
julien
For those who ask what it is : PubSubHubbub and Webhooks (HTML5) integrated.

Gowalla publishes its feeds thru PubSubHubbub. I built a small node.js server
that can subscribe to these feeds. Then, this exact same server is a WebSocket
server. The browser open a websocket connection to the server, which then
subscribes to the hub. When the server gets updates it pushes them to the
browser.

------
sjs
Code here: <http://github.com/julien51/socket-sub/>

Subscribe to any feed here: <http://julien51.github.com/socket-sub/>

------
Groxx
So... what's it doing? More explanation would be nice.

~~~
trin_
i guess it displays gowalla checkins on a map in real time using "fancy" web
technologies :)

~~~
julien
Petty much!

------
dochtman
Doesn't seem to work in Firefox 4.0 (b3), which should have WebSockets...

(I think it might be a different protocol version from what Chrome supports,
which is exactly the reason it sucks when browsers go out there with protocols
that aren't more mature yet).

------
DotSauce
Looks like it's just a visual log of one persons' check-ins.

It's moving way too fast to be entertaining or interactive. If you slowed it
down, people could zoom in for a much closer look and it would actually be a
cool slideshow style display.

~~~
julien
Hey, that's not really the purpose, but to show how simple it it to connect
PubSubHubbub to Webhooks :)

------
nolite
On firefox 3.6.8 for linux, and I see nothing.. is that normal?

~~~
julien
Yeah, I'm not sure 3.6.8 implements WebSockets.

------
thedangler
I thought websockets have to make a connection to your server from the same
domain? How are you getting around this?

